
National Self-Sufficiency (1933) - mhb
https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/interwar/keynes.htm
======
calais
Everyone but the most callous of businessthralls has felt, at times, the same
reaction as Keynes elicits here, against the ugliness of a world turned by
free trade and markets. Such arrangements of human desire (what else is a
market?) do occasionally produce greatness and the sublime, but only with the
mediation of a culture prior-to and underdetermined-by themselves, and
amounting to nothing compared with the feelings of greatness and sublime that
nation-states have proven capable of achieving: for example, the most
ineconomic Apollo 11.

------
beauzero
A very interesting read. Propaganda seems to be constructed similarly using
the communication tools of the day. The patterns are very similar.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
The lowest common denominator in all of this, then and today, are the people
we vote into office.

Local elections about 20% turnout.

Presidential about 50%?

The movie Idiocracy doesn't seem like satire anymore.

~~~
secfirstmd
Worth pointing out that some places like Australia have mandatory voting and
they still manage to elect some really terrible, racist politicians

